# Any ideas for a cute Halloween name for a female kitten?



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

My family has just been adopted by an adorable little five month old orange and black calico cat (mostly black with orange spots) and I thought that given the season, we should name her something Halloweenie . . . I thought I'd check here to see if anyone has any ideas -- I'd like something sweet and spooky! My husband suggested "Donna the Dead" but I really didn't care for that one!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Candy(corn)
Salem
Wednesday
Pumpkin
Jackie Lantern
Luna
Sally (our calico's name... we call her Sally Mander)


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Jacqueline O'Lantern
Stormy
Elvira
Midnight
Trixie (Tricksy)
Wednesday
Morticia
Samantha
Serena
Endora
Hagatha
Hepsebah
Clarice
Ebony
Raven
Regan


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is a tortise-shell, not a calico! Torties are so CUTE!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> That is a tortise-shell, not a calico! Torties are so CUTE!


thanks!! I was wondering about that!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

My favorite is always Bella. We have a Tortie too and she is the queen bee.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hazel would be awesome. midnight is another good name. Perhaps Gertrude.


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

*kitten name*

Wendy (harvey comics good little witch) or one of the sanderson sisters in the movie hocus pocus Wini, sarah or mary. witch hazel (looney tunes) or tabitha (bewitched)


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Hmmm - I was just thinking maybe Harry Potter names like:

Pigwidgeon
hedwig
trelawny
snape
flitwick
I just found an old thread on this subject here and someone mentioned a name I really like -- a witches' cat that was named "Pyewacket" -- I wonder how that would be pronounced? Like "pie - wacket?? that's kind of neat . . . ooh, I really like Tabitha, too!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2008)

Im calling it "Dinner" right now! looks so cute. are we naming it?

I just reread this, yes a name for the kitty, im gonna have to think now.

Sure is cute though


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2008)

Yell out this reall loud....GREAM

Looks like a gremlin with the eyes, so Grem, short for Gremlin....reason I said yell Gream loudly is when it jumps on ur counter, , that way you see if name fits. All I have on a name for it.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Effie said:


> "Pyewacket" -- I wonder how that would be pronounced? Like "pie - wacket??


That would be correct. See the movie Bell, Book and Candle.


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

Spooky,..... i like that name


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Name her Sabrina


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

How about:
Jamie Lee or Morticia

if you really like the Harry Potter stuff than it would have to be Mrs. Norris.


----------



## dotty_sparkletoes (Sep 16, 2008)

Name her Boo  Like the lil girl in monster's inc


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

Or 
Weasley
Petunia
Hermione

If you like the Harry Potter names =)


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

You could always call her Elsa (Elsa Lanchester played the Bride of Frankenstein)
or Samhain and call her Sam for short.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

call her pumpkin  she's adorable!


----------



## tpahallowguy (Sep 24, 2007)

My favorite so far is Salem.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Esmeralda because that cat is enchanting. Really gorgeous! Or Elphaba, Elphie for short for the Wicked Witch of the West. That cat is really pretty though she should have a regal name. hmmmm, maybe some goddess names..........


----------



## Vonda (Oct 13, 2007)

I haven't read all the names, my apologies if this has been mentioned already. I love the name Lillie as in Lillie Munster. Or is it Lilly? Anyhow, what a precious fur baby.

Vonda


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Aww she is gorgeous!!

Hmm.. how about..?

Persephone (Greek mythology - The Queen of the Underworld)
Pandora (Greek mythology - the First Woman) also the name of an elder vampire in Anne Rice's vampire chronicles!
Bastet (Egyptian lunar goddess who was a cat in appearance)
Maharet (another Vampire Chronicles' elder vampire)
Akasha (Mother of all Vampires from the Vampire Chronicles)

Are just a few names I have considered for my future cat.. 
Also, somewhat obvious, but I always thought "Autumn" was a pretty name


----------

